# Rise of Tomb Raider - PC Preload vorgesehen ?



## MichaelG (14. Januar 2016)

Gibt es zu Rise of the Tomb Raider einen Preload (wenn ja wann?) oder startet das Game normal ohne vorherige Preloadphase ?


----------

